# Star Wars Battlefront



## Brian G Turner (Oct 24, 2004)

I saw this in the shops and it looks intriguing - I might be able to treat myself to a new PC game soon. 

 However, what's the reception been for it? Another buggy Lucas Arts offering? Or a classic in the making?


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Duck, Ewok, Duck*

I have seen commercials on television about this game also, and I wouldn't mind giving it a try.  The scene where you can make a Storm Trooper shoot an Ewok made me chuckle a bit too darkly.  

I must say, however, that Lucas doesn't appear to have the greatest track record with his Star War gaming ventures.  Besides Rogue Squadron that appeared on the N64 system, I can't recall a Star Wars video game that I liked all that much.

In addition to Brian's question, can anyone think of another example of a good Star Wars game?


----------



## aftermath (Oct 25, 2004)

From what  I can tell about reading some news about it on the site, it is a first/third person shooter that I think may be similar to BF:1942. 


http://www.lucasarts.com/games/swbattlefront/mini-site.html

Check there for more info.     I'm looking forward to getting commando myself


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 25, 2004)

It does look interesting, but I'm wondering if it's going to be more of a novelty-value than anything else.


----------



## Morning Star (Oct 25, 2004)

I'll take a look at it, Lucasarts was lucky with KOTOR, it was a surprise hit and a return to form for them. They botched horribly with their MMORPG apparantly. They really used to be known for quality titles (Dark Forces, Indiana Jones, Full Throttle....) So it's always a case of serious hit and miss with them.

But then, I'd buy mince flavoured yoghurt if it had a stormtrooper on it. So...I'll tell you guys what I think when I get it.


----------



## malfunkshun (Oct 26, 2004)

i'll probably pick it up for my xbox, i've heard good things about it


----------

